
Ancient discovery set to rewrite Australian history - ireadqrcodes
http://www.theage.com.au/national/ancient-discovery-set-to-rewrite-australian-history-20130519-2juck.html
======
ireadqrcodes
"The coins raise many important questions: How did 1000-year-old coins end up
on a remote beach on an island off the northern coast of Australia?"

